# Advice Re: Mounting



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Merlin tried to mount my two poodles during the initial meeting, and they let him know when they'd had enough (which was pretty quickly). If Raleigh isn't able to er, dissuade him, then it's okay to step in and correct him. If he's okay with it, then I'd just let them be (especially if they're getting along nicely). From what I know, mounting is usually a dog's way of expressing 'dominance' or more commonly, play initiation. 

Usually it's the puppies that are persistent when it comes to mounting! Alex sure gave his toy a workout when he was a pup! LOL (Thankfully, toys are quite forgiving. Dogs, not so much.)


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure there is any 'should' in there ... if it bothers you, break it up. If not, let them be. If the puppy isn't distressed by it, I wouldn't worry. Sometimes smaller dogs feel the need to make an impression upon the young.


----------

